# painting pen tubes



## jscola

I painted a pen tube so you would not see the brass. but the paint  came off in spots. What paint do you use & how do you apply it ?  Thanks Joe S


----------



## Warren White

*I don't....*

....paint the tubes, but instead paint the inside of the blanks.  I use Rustoleum Flat White Primer spray.  I put on two or three coats (per the instructions) and let the blank dry for a few days to ensure proper adhesion.

I don't try to match the color of the blank, but rather use white all of the time.  In my opinion, it brightens the final product regardless of the color of the blank.

Others will have their own recipe, but this has always worked for me.


----------



## bgio13

I use Testors model paint to paint the blank instead of the tube. I also use 15 minute epoxy and dab a little paint in the glue to tint it just in case I get a scratch inside the blank. I also use mostly white paint, hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## Wrenchforhire

Warren White said:


> ....paint the tubes, but instead paint the inside of the blanks.  I use Rustoleum Flat White Primer spray.  I put on two or three coats (per the instructions) and let the blank dry for a few days to ensure proper adhesion..



How do you use spray paint inside the blank?


----------



## Warren White

*How I do it.....*

..... other's may have another way, but I put on one nitrile glove, and holding the blank in a cardboard box, just spray through the hole from both directions. Then I shake the blank, wipe the excess off the blank and set aside on waxed paper.


----------



## Timbo

What I found works best for me is Rust-oleum Painter's Touch 2X Ultra Cover Paint + Primer spray.  I paint both the inside of the blank and the brass tube, it sticks very well to both, and it covers in a single coat.  I use black on most blanks, but will switch to white on light colored blanks that I don't want to tale on a darker hue.

Tube Painting - I slip the tubes over a long stick that's about 3/16" square.  I rest the ends of the stick over my trash can then lightly spray until covered, rotate the stick 90 degrees then spray again...repeat until the entire tube is covered.  I make pens in bunches and can paint 18" of tubes in about 20 seconds.  Best to let them dry overnight, but I've shorten it to a few hours in a pinch.

Blank Painting - Blow out any grit from the hole in the blank.  Simply hold the paint can nozzle about an inch from the hole and give it a quick spray, then do the same from the other end of the blank.  

The advantage of this process over using Testors which I used at one point is it's faster, adheres better, covers better, and leaves a consistent thinner coat.  Oh yeah...don't forget to ware disposable gloves when painting the blanks...it's hard to get off your hands.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## chartle

It may not be the paint but the glue. If I paint the tube or blank I always use epoxy, CA just softens and the paint then scraps off. 

Oh and I use Testors not water based craft paint. I let them dry over night in a warm spot on top the frig. I don't worry about the time.

I'm 3 days in on a single segmented slimline blank that I may turn tonight.


----------



## jcreasey

I use epoxy glue and some cheap matt spray paint.  I find white works best.  To stop the epoxy getting into the tube plug the end with a potato before you glue it!


----------



## Akula

I use epoxy.

One thing I always do is hit them with some fine grit sandpaper.  It gives the paint and epoxy something to hold onto rather than smooth brass.


----------

